# Filling drums of Kerosene



## miss lilac (10 Feb 2012)

Whats the opinion of people buying drums of Kerosene for their heating needs. Do others think like I do.? When you order your heating oil from a company and they deliver, they have to pay a driver, and their cost to send out a lorry etc. Yet when you do the work for them. Get into your car, go to their facility and then fill up your own drums with diesel YOU are charged an inflated price for the privilage of doing so. Should not be the case. Know you are not buying in a large amount but you are doing a " Take away " for all the world. If enough people were doing this the garage/facility would be making money all round so do not understand why you should be charged these huge inflated prices.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Feb 2012)

So what's is your question?


----------



## miss lilac (10 Feb 2012)

My question PaddyBloggit is " Why do the garages charge extra per litre for kerosene when the customer is coming to their garage to collect ?" Cannot put that any simpler for you. Also, the way things are going in this country now. People just cannot afford to buy large quantities of kerosene.. I think if some garage took the first stand on this issue and said they would charge the same price even to customers to collect from them they would certainly be on to a winner. They would have people coming from miles around to fill up. It just takes one to start the ball rolling. Then the garage wouldnt have to be continually on the road delivering to customers either. Winners all round.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Feb 2012)

Because it's too much hassle selling fuel via the pump.

Each time you fill up your container it costs them to pump it into your container.

Also, if it was the same price as buying in bulk people would only buy small amounts and they'd never be able to afford to stay in business - pay drivers, maintain lorries, bulk buy fuel etc. .... take your pick.

The fuel companies are there to do business not to provide a social service.

Simples.


----------



## Time (11 Feb 2012)

This does not apply to private individuals using their private vehicles for small amounts.


----------



## miss lilac (12 Feb 2012)

Can see where you are coming from but do you not realize that so many people in this country are now buying their home heating oil this way now. Also where we buy it you fill your own drum and then pay for it. They should not be charging more if you go and collect it. If they had any loyalty to their customers, they should not be trying to rip them off. Thats my point.


----------

